# Stempel ?



## ElmarRichter (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute ....

also ich bin nun fertig und habe eigentlich schon keine Lust mehr ...
aber das Thema wurmt mich .....

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man einen Poststempel als Copyrightstempel basteln kann ?

Ich habe irgendwie schon alles mal probiert .....
die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich dann mit CorelDraw *duckwech* ....*nicht-hauen*...

Aber da ist dann auch der Hintergrund nicht transparent .....

Anmerkung v. ElmarRichter
Ich habe die alten Pics mal rausgenommen .... gab techn. Arger von meiner HP ... SORRY ...


Kann mir einer helfen ?

THX Elmar


----------



## RealDragon (11. Februar 2004)

Wo ist denn genau dein Problem?

Versuch mal den Filter\Zeichenfilter\Stempel ... vielleicht bringt der dir was.


----------



## HURRIette (11. Februar 2004)

Ausserdem dürfte es doch wesentlich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen sein, das eh vorhandene Stempelbild zu bearbeiten, als ein neues, eventuell nicht realistsisches Bild zu generieren.


----------



## mortimer (11. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß zwar auch nicht genau, was Dein Problem ist ,aber das könntest Du mal als  Ausgangsbasis nehmen. Ich vermute mal, Du bekommst das Ausgerissene nicht hin...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mortimer _
> *Ich vermute mal, Du bekommst das Ausgerissene nicht hin... *



...und das bewerkstelligst Du, wenn du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug den Kreis nachzeichnest.


----------



## Pinback (12. Februar 2004)

Versuch mal mit grunge-brushes (Deckkraft <80 %) über den Stempel zu gehen.
unter dem Begriff "grunge" findest du hier im Forum viele Threads 
zu diesem Thema. 
zB. hier 
Damit kannst du den Stempel richtig schön ausfransen lassen.
Den Stempel selbst kannst du dann wiederum auch als Brush erstellen
und ihn in deine Bilder "stempeln" 
Bearbeiten>als Wekrzeugspitze erstellen.
Vielleicht trifft das deine Frage


----------



## ElmarRichter (13. Februar 2004)

Jungs ....

vielen Dank .... erstmal bin ich nur Platt .... hätte nicht gedacht,
daß es anschein so simpel ist....

Meine Probleme lagen zum einen darin,
daß ich den Font nicht sauber gebogen bekam
und zu blöd war den inneren abgestumpften Kreis zu zeichnen .....

THX Elmar


----------



## mortimer (13. Februar 2004)

So Elmar, Du wolltest es neu - und zwar :

Rot, 30°gedreht, mit dickeren Linien .
Nach links drehen würdens nur Hebräer oder Chinesen, also schweig !
Das ist ein gif mit Transparenz. D.h., Du kannst es ganz normal in ein
anderes Bild einkopieren, Auswahl laden und dann weiterbearbeiten.
Das funktioniert sogar im Photopaint von Corel.
Und am Wochenende übst Du mir das Ganze ! Ist ein 10min. Job.

mortimer


----------



## ElmarRichter (15. Februar 2004)

*grins* .... Du bist einfach spitze !

Vielen lieben Dank ... ich hoffe ich werde mich mal revanchieren können 

LG Elmar


----------



## ElmarRichter (15. Februar 2004)

Ach ja .... was das üben angeht .....

bin schon dabei ;-)


----------

